# best 2g data and cell phone connection in MUMBAI



## diagus (Apr 3, 2013)

which one is the best gprs data/gsm provider in mumbai

i was using bsnl 2g 256 kbps (10 gb=245 rs) in my native place
i used a 3G modem with bsnl and in network setting WCDMA only


is there any other  service provider with the same speed and data plan


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 3, 2013)

No. You got the best plan. Btw what are your download speed in IDM?


----------



## diagus (Apr 3, 2013)

speed 25-35
do bsnl offers cell phone service in mumbai 

any other good services providers with 1-2gb plan
and what about the speed


----------



## diagus (Apr 5, 2013)

any Mumbaikar


----------

